# The Princess Has Returned!



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, we have our reigning royal back in her kingdom. 
Went to pick up Mallorn at 6 last night, and she was very happy to see me. I opened her cage door while she was still at her foster home and she flew around like a crazy bird after being cooped up for so long (I had told them not to let her out because she was unfamiliar with their home and also Bucky) and she didn't want to go back in. Which was a problem. 
Anyway, I eventually snatched her up and stuffed her back in (with gentility and dignity, of course)--
Yeah, right
Well, sorry, okay. It was getting late. Anyways, whereas on the ride there she was terrified--
No I wasn't!
Yes you were. On the way back, though, she actually enjoyed the car ride. She chirped and even preened, silly girl. 
She got back home safe and sound and is enjoying flying around and preening my eyelashes. 
Oh, and for those of you who wondered about her temperament, as soon as we got home, she started screeching and WOULD NOT STOP for almost ten minutes. Guess my punishment was getting yelled at, but at least we're all good now. 
Hm, that's what you think.
Am I wrong? 
Okay, fine. I don't forgive you but I guess I'll let it slide.
Good girl. 
:budgie::budgie:
Now I just have to finish unpacking!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:clap: :clap: :clap:

We are all happy to have Princess Mallorn back home in fine fiddle!!

Of course, she may yet find a way to punish you a bit more in the next couple of days unless she's feeling particularly merciful. 

Welcome home, Mallorn!!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *:clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> We are all happy to have Princess Mallorn back home in fine fiddle!!
> 
> ...


I agree, she's using secretive strategies to make me feel guilty. :spy:
Mallorn is such a drama queen, I'm almost positive she has a few more tricks up her feathers...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

No pic's...while I appreciate you sharing the dialog, the lack of a pic or two is a...:nono:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jonah said:


> No pic's...while I appreciate you sharing the dialog, the lack of a pic or two is a...:nono:


I did think it looked a little sad without a few pics...Of course Mallorn's pictures--
Make everything better!
Hopefully I'll take a few soon


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Her and princess snowflake need to have that tea party lol


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

kcladyz said:


> Her and princess snowflake need to have that tea party lol


For reals ahahaha


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

It's nice to have you back, Mallorn. Be good to your mom!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome back home, Mallorn! Sammy missed you


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Given the fact Mallorn has already preened your eyelids, I'd say she has forgiven you! I'm glad she's safely back home with you.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

jellyblue said:


> It's nice to have you back, Mallorn. Be good to your mom!


Thank you, thank you. 
Yes, it is good to have her back! She better, I'm keeping an eye on her :spy:



PrincipePio said:


> Welcome back home, Mallorn! Sammy missed you


Thank you, Bethany! Tell Sammy I missed him too!
Of course you did. I missed Sammy though, also 



aluz said:


> Given the fact Mallorn has already preened your eyelids, I'd say she has forgiven you! I'm glad she's safely back home with you.


I've decided to withhold judgement...
I agree. Today she was very clingy and cuddly, which almost never happens. She even flew around the house to find me, which she's never, ever done before, so I guess she just can't live without me.


----------

